# معا خطوة خطوة في كيفية تنفيذ غرفة طلمبات الحريق من الالف الي الياء



## سيدحسن1 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

معا خطوة خطوة في كيفية تنفيذ غرفة طلمبات الحريق من الالف الي الياء
 بحيث سنخرج ان شاء الله بثمرة طيبة من هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله .
ايضا اريد مشاركتكم البناء لكي نخرج عمل جيدا 
بسم الله
اولا: حساب حجم خزان الحريق
الخطوة الاولي :تحديد درجة الخطورة ( hazard ) :وهي تنقسم الي ثلاثة اقسام حسب كود nfpa 
 1- درجة خطورة خفيفة light hazard 
2- درجة خطورة عادية ordinary hazard وهي تنقسم الي قمسمين 
3-   درجة خطورة عالية Extra hazard  وهي تنقسم الي قمسمين
الخطوة الثانية : تحديد سعة الطلمبة يعني كام GPM
نفترض ان درجة الخطورة Light hazard حسب نوع المبني عندي 
نغترض ان كمية الGPM  للطلمبة 500 GPM  دة معلوم من المصمم احنا نفترض عشان نحل .
اذن الحجم =سعة الطلمبة X وقت تواجد المياة في الخزان اثناء الحريق 
 = 500gpm x60 minx 3.785 \ 1000
 100m3 = تقريبا اذن نحن نحتاج خزان حجمة 100 
ملحوظة يلاحظ ان الخزان يقسم نصفين كل واحد منهم 100 m3 بسبب ان عندما يكون هناك نظيفة في الخزا ن يكون هناك اخر.
ثانيا:عدد فتحات اللازمة في خزان الحريق (paddle flange) or  paddle Base
يلاحظ اننا نحتاج الي غسيل الخزان وتنظيفه من وقت لاخر او تفريغ الخزان لاي سبب اخر.
اذن 1- فتحة تصريف (drain )
يلاحظ ان تغذية طلمبات الحريق يكون من الخزا ن لذلك
2- فتحة تغذية الطلمبات suction pump))
يلاحظ ان الخزان يحتاج الي تغذيتة عندما نسحب منه
3- فتحة تعويضةmakeup))
يلاحظ انه عندما يتم تغذية خزان الحريق حدث هناك مشكلة في العوامة(علقت)ستزيد المياة في الخزان حتي تخرج من باب ل\الكشف مثلا لذلك
4- فتحة المياة الزائد( (over flow 
يلاحظ اننا نحتاج الي اختبار طلمبات الحريق و معايرة منحني الطلمبات الفعلي بالنظري لذلك
5- فتحة خط الاختبار (test line)
يلاحظ ان الطلمبات الحريق هي ا- طلمبة كهربائية ب- طلمبة الديزل ج- طلمبة الجوكي ويلاحظ ان الديزل يركب عليها صمام تصريف ضغط(pressure relive valve ) لذلك نأخذ هذا الصمام علي الخزان.
6-فتحة pressure relive valve 
7- فتحة تهوية في سقف الخزان
والي لقاء اخر ان شاء الله 
في انتظر مشاركتكم


----------



## rewesh (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جميييل جدا فى انتظار المذيد ولكن لدى ملحوظه الpressure relive valve يركب على هيدر الضغط العالى المشترك بالثلاث طلمبات ويوصل بخط منفصل على الخزان وهو يعمل على تصريف الضغط الذائد الى الخزان


----------



## samy m (14 سبتمبر 2010)

راااااااائع و فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## احمدهارون (14 سبتمبر 2010)

i think you missed the following:
- Side manhole
- Roof manhole
- Level gauge
- Circulation line
these on tank side
thanks


----------



## mohamed mech (14 سبتمبر 2010)

و مننساش فتحة تصريق دخان طلمبة الديزل فى غرفة المضخات
و فتحة تهوية طلمبة الديزل
و مروحة سحب الحرارة من غرفة الطلمبات
و فتحة ادخال الطلمبات الى غرفة الطلمبات
و فتحة خروج مواسير الحريق من غرفة الطلمبات الى شبكة الحريق
و فتحة دخول الكابلات الكهربية الى غرفة الطلمبات
و فتحة تصريف المياه من غرفة الطلمبات سواء بطلمبة غاطسة او صفاية ارضية


----------



## mohamed mech (14 سبتمبر 2010)

احمدهارون قال:


> i think you missed the following:
> - Side manhole
> - Roof manhole
> - Level gauge
> ...


 
السلام عليكم يا مهندس هارون
نأمل توضيح الفرق بين هاتين الفتحتين بالتفصيل و هل يمكن ان تكونا فى خزان واحد 

و هل 
- Circulation line هو الخط الذى يعيد المياه المضغوطة بالطلمبات الى الخزان مرة اخرى


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (15 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع قيم جدا الله يجزاك خير 

يا ليت تواصل فيه ....

وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك هذا العمل الطيب 

تقبل محبتي .........


----------



## سيدحسن1 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيير ياشباب 
انا ان شاء الله بقوم بتحضير لاستكمال الموضوع


----------



## ابن العميد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا م سيد ونتابعك بشغف


----------



## سيدحسن1 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

نبدا في الخطوات العملية لما شرحناه سابقا
وهي زرع ال paddle flange في الخزان قبل عملية صب الخرسانة وذلك لمنع تسرب المياة بعد ذلك من الخزان
1- بسم الله 
2- يتم تقطيع مواسير((seamless Black steel sch.40 بمقاس 100cm حسب قطر الفتحة المرادة(عادة طول ماسورة السيملس 6m )
3- يتم احضار فلانشات عادية حسب القطر المراد وبسمك 20mm عدد الثقوب حسب القطر 
4- يتم احضار فلانشات عامية حسب القطر المراد وبسمك 20mm عدد الثقوب حسب القطر 
5- يتم لحام الفلانشة العادية في بداية ونهاية المقاس 100cm
6-  ويتم لحام الفلانشة العامية في منتصف المقاس 100cm بحيث يكون الفلانشة العامية في منتصف جدار ويتم تثبيت المقاس بعد تجميعه بالفلنشات في الحديد المسلح عن طريق اللحام ثم يتم الصندقة الخشب ثم يتم صب الخرسانة 
7- ملحوظة مهمة يتم جلفنة المواسير بعد التجميع (paddle flange ) مهم دا ذلك خصوصا اذا كان خزان الحريق يستخدم لتغذية طلمبات المياة(BOSSTER PUMP)
كماهو موضح بالرسم .علي فكرة هناك رسومات توضحية اريد ان اعرضها ولكن لااستطيع تنزلها داخل الملتقي.



لمعرفة تحديد قطرفتحات تغذية الطلمبات وخلافة وكذالك وضع هذة الفتحات من ارضية الخزان هذا ماسوف نتعرف علية لاحقا ان شاء الله

سؤال مهام ما فائدة خط Sensing line  في غرفة الطلمبات ؟

يلاحظ ان المشاركة تعطي للموضوع همه عالية وتفاعل بناء حتي يصبح موضوع مثمر ان شاء الله


----------



## hamadalx (16 سبتمبر 2010)

نحن معك وكلنا عيون وقلوب متلهفة.... بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمروبن سعيد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد القطعانى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

يجزيك الله عنا كل الخير شكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيدحسن1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا شباب 
نريد مشاركة في المكتوب وايضا نتحتاج من يحاول ان يجاوب علي السؤال المطروحة وبعد ذلك بأذن الله سوف اجاوب علي السؤال 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وأنشاء الله المزيد . وشكرا


----------



## سيدحسن1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اليكم يا شباب رسم لغرفة الطلمبات تتناول او يوجد بها بعض الفتحات التي قمنا بالحديث عنها ولكن ليست شاملة لكل الفتحات 
افتح وعيش مع الرسم :20:


----------



## سيدحسن1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
احبك الله الذي احبتني في ياباشا مهندس لبراهيم الكسار وايضا لجميع الاخوة الذين يشاركون معي 
ربنا يعلوا في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## مستريورك (21 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## م. بشار علي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م. بشار علي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو شهد العسل (22 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع شيق ومثير لفت انتباهي اتمنى ان اجد فيه كل الفائدة وشكرا لك


----------



## ابو شهد العسل (22 أكتوبر 2010)

:77: يا سلام :77: بس وين الموضوع :77::73: ما شفتو :19:


----------



## asmar6667 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير اخي الكريم .......
ولكن لي سؤال ارجو ان اجد اجابته عندك وجزيت كل الخير:
اخي الكريم وجدت في موقع بالقرب مننا طلمبة 300 جالون رفع مياه للحريق ثلاثية كهرباء وجوكي وديزل ..
موصل على الماكينات الثلاث فتحات تغذية بالاسفل باقطار مختلفة 3.- 2.5 - 2 بوصة من الخزان ولكن الذي لم ادري كنهه هو وجود ماسورة الخروج من النظام للمبني ماسورة 4 بوصة عليها في الوسط عدادات قراءة الضغط وخلافه (3 عدادات) مفتوحة من الجهتين وبهما صمامات تحكم......فاءذا كانت فتحة الماسورة التي على اليمين مثلاً تغذي المبنى فلماذا الفتحة الثانية؟ فهل تغلق بسدة مثلاً ام ان لها طريقة عمل اخري ...
للمعلومية المضخة على ارض الموقع ولم تركب بعد ..........


----------



## ahmadjet (30 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية اعزائي
جهود طيبة ومشكوره
ومكانها الذي يمكن ان يعمم الفائدة للحد الاقصى
هو في قسم خاص للمضخات في صفحة الهندسة الميكانيكية
وللاسف ليس في التكييف والتبريد
طبعا ان اعطيت رايي برفع التقييم للاخ الكاتب
ولكن لكل مقام مقال

اعرف ان هذا قد يزعجكم
ولكن مرارة الدواء هي من يطرد الداء

اخوكم الصغير


----------



## سيدحسن1 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم
اللي انا فهمتة من كلام ان هناك فتحتين واحدة بتكون بتغذي المبني والاخر للدفاع المدني وهي تسمي simece connectionوالله اعلم


----------



## mechanical wheel (8 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع شيق يا اخ حسن بس عاوز استفسر عن حاجة ضغط البلونة اللي بتركب على الناحية التانية للهيدر بيبقى يساوي كمان بمعنى مساوي لضغط النهائي بتاع هيدر التغذية ام ااكبر ام اقل وكمان عاوز اعرف فوق البلونة (surge tank) بركب air relief ولا water relief ?


----------



## حسام محمد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر الك يا أخي العزيز


----------



## mechanical wheel (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ asmer 6667 الفتحة الاخرى الموجودة على خط التغذية دي غالبا لاختبار الطلمبات علشان دي بترجع على الخزان تاني وبيتركب عليها محبس 4 بوصة وكمان بنستخدمها علشان نقلب مياه الخزان علشان ما يتكونش ريم ومايكونش في طبقات من كتر عدم استخدام المضخة


----------



## mechanical wheel (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اما وصلة الدفاع المدني دي بتبقى في اخر الخط قبل الدخول على المبنى وبيتكرب فيها شيك فالف


----------



## mechanical wheel (9 نوفمبر 2010)

لو عاوزين شرح عن تنفيذ شبكة حريق كاملة انا ممكن احط شرح مدعوم بالصور


----------



## mech_engineer (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pump room cairo festival city*

السلام عليكم 

حبيت اشارك فى الموضوع برسومات غرفة الماكينات الخاصه بمشروع كايرو فيستفال سيتى 
و هى من تنفيذى h.a.
و الحمد لله تم اعتمادها من قبل ال ecg
و اى شخص يرغب فى الاستذاده سواء فى التركيب حيث سبق لى تركيبها فى سيتى ستار
او فى كيفية عمل الرسومات الهندسية الخاصة بها يراسلنى على الايميل 
و الله المستعان
hazem
senior mechanical office engineer
orascom construction
cairo festival city
ring road beside mubaric acadmy


----------



## mech_engineer (9 نوفمبر 2010)

باقى الرسومات


----------



## mech_engineer (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخيره

ارجو الدعاء لى و لاهلى


----------



## سيدحسن1 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك فيك يا اخي وفي اهلك ويسر امرك
من الاسباب التي منعتني اني اكمل الموضوع هو سفري الي السعودية وضيق الوقت لذلك جزاك الله خيرا 
فالحمد الله ان موضوع يوجد من يرعاه وربنا يجهله في ميزان الحسنات ولكل من يشارك في هذا الموضوع وغيره والله المستعان


----------



## mechanical wheel (10 نوفمبر 2010)

يا اخ سيد انت ما جاوبتش على سؤالي هل يتم وضع اير ريليف ولا وتر ريليف على surge tank وضغط التنك بيبقى اد ايه؟


----------



## سيدحسن1 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ mechanical معذرة احتاج ان توضح لي سؤالك وشكرا


----------



## العمروسي 2009 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجـو منك رفـع رسومات تنفيذيـة خاصه بخـزنات الحريق وياريت يكون تم إعتمادها


----------



## mechanical wheel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ سيد حسن عند supply header بيبقى في surge tank علشان عند غلق المضخة المياه ما تكسرش المواسير ودي بتبقى بلونة بتعادل الضغط بس اللي عاوز اعرفه هل يتم وضع air relief valve or water relief valve على قمة التانك ويارتى ضغط البلونة بيبقى اد ايه من ضغط الشبكة


----------



## سيدحسن1 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم 
انا ركبت طلمبات حريق كثيرة ولم اركب علي suction header هذه البالونة التي تعمل تعادل في الضغط كما تقول وما كنا نركبه هو pressure relif value لطلمبة الديزل .علي العموم نحاول نبحث سوي لنصل الي الاجابة ان شاء الله


----------



## hamada_elbarbary (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مهم جدا كلامك ياهندسه بس مشكور معاليك لو امكن صور توضيحيه لفنيات تركيب الطلمبات كامله والsensing line وخطوط خزان الوقود و الalarm check valve والتوصيلات الهامه ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر مهم جدا بالنسبالي , ياريت توافيني يا بشمهندس سيد 


أخوك مهندس احمد


----------



## hazem20050321 (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا ليك جدا على ما صنعته من علم وعمل لتعليم الاجيال القادمة من المهندسين جزاك الله خيرا :13:


----------



## tahaoukasha (10 يناير 2011)

بالنسبه لمحبس ال *pressure relive valve هل يتم تركيبه على الهدر لطرد الضغط الزائد من الثلاث مضخات؟؟
او يتم تركيبه فى خط الدفع للمضخه الديزل( يخدم المضخه الديزل فقط) وشكرا على الموضوع
*


----------



## سيدحسن1 (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لمحبس ال pressure relive valve يتم التركيب علي طرد طلمبة الديزل لاني بخاف من الضغط بتاعها ممكن يزيد بصورة مفاجاة لذلك هم اي الموردين بيسموها (المسعورة)


----------



## سيدحسن1 (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة للمهندس احمد البربري 
ان شاء الله هجاوبك علي اسئلتك قريبا وعذرا علي التأخير


----------



## eng.moohamed (12 يناير 2011)

متميز جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمدهارون (12 يناير 2011)

السلام اخوتي الاعزاء
- بالنسبة لل pressure relief valve مفترض يتركب في delivery header وليس لمضخة الديزل وبالمرة حماية للمنظومة ككل 
- في ال surge tank حسب علمي تركب air relief valve وهو بجانب ما تم ذكره يعمل علي تعويض الضغط في المنظومة ايضا يقلل من مرات تشغيل مضخة الجوكي
- بالنسبة للفتحات في التنك nozzles اوصيكم بمراجعة API 650
- والفلنشات حسب الاستاندارد ASTM,ANSI,DIN,JIG وايضا حسب ال class
- roof manhole فتحة تهوية في السقف عادة تكون مقفول الا في حالات النظافة للتهوية والاضاءة
- side manhole فتحة في جانب التنك لجميع الاغراض واكيد تكون مقفولة الا في حالات الفحص والنظافة والصيانة لدخول الافراد والمعدات وفتحتي السقف والجانب لهم مقاسات مختلفة (20,24,30,36 بوصة)حسب التصميم او طلب المالك وايضا عددهم
ارجو ان اكون قدمت ما فيه الفائدة


----------



## احمدهارون (12 يناير 2011)

بلف للمطافئ ويسمى breaching line ويركب قبله بلف رداخ ويكون خارج المبنى او المنشأة ويستخدم فقط من قبل الدفاع المدني حيث يتم توصيله بعربة المطافئ


----------



## Amrota (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
ياريت حد يفيدنا بأى معلومات عن خزانات حريق من الصلب


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (17 مارس 2011)

مشكور الاخ سيد على المجهود الرائع وان شاء الله الى الامام وبالتوفيق


----------



## nofal (17 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (17 مارس 2011)

جزاك ربي كل خير وارجو من الله ان لا يتوقف الموضوع عن هذا الحد 
في انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## mechanic power (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 مارس 2011)

رائع جداوجزاك الله كل خير 
abdelsalamn


----------



## ecc1010 (10 أبريل 2011)

اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاء سخاء وسائر بلاد
المسلمين 
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد 
اللهم أمين 
وجزاااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد الحسينى عيسى (11 أبريل 2011)

الله ينور ياهندسة بس احب اضيف حاجة ان خطوط الحريق تعمل حاليا عن طريق البرشر استات وهو فائدتة ان غند حدوث حريق لا قدر الله كل ما تفعلة هو فتح حنفية الحريق وهو دورة يقوم بتشغيل الطلمبات اوتماتيكيا حتى قفل الصنبور مرة اخرى شكرا على المجهود الرائع .


----------



## eng_power09 (9 مايو 2011)

انا لسه جديد في مجال شبكات الحريق ومع الشركه مشروع دور ارضي 2000 متر وانا مش عارف ابدا ازاي
الرجاء الافاده بسرعه للاهميه.........وجزاكم الله خير
ياريت شبكات الحريق من الالف للياء


----------



## eng_power09 (9 مايو 2011)

ياريت ياهندسه.............................مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## noreldin2000 (11 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المنتسب (11 مايو 2011)

*relife valve*

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
شكر خاص للمهندس حسن على الموضوع الجميل والذى تفاعل فيه اعضاء كثيرين سواء بالاسئلة او بالاجابات
واتمنى زيادة من المشاركة 
سأحاول من خلال خبرتى الصغيره توضيح بعض النقاط للاعضاء 
pressure relife valve هو عبارة عن محبس يعمل بالضغط يتم ضبطه على حسب الضغط المراد ان يفتح الفالف عنده يركب على خط الطرد لمجموعة المضخات الثلاثة للحفاظ على الشبكة من الضغط الزائد كمثال لو انا عندى ضغط الدائرة 120psi لما بتشتغل اى من المضخات الثلاثة يمكن ان يزيد الضغط عن ذلك فيتم ظبط الفالف مثلا على 130psi ودى صورة للفالف وعادتا بيركب بعد الفالف 



.

.


زجاجة بيان لترى فيها مرور الماء اثناء الظبط لاول مرة
وان شاء الله نكمل بقية النقط قريبا


----------



## abdelsalamn (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يحفظك


----------



## احمد بيو (19 يوليو 2011)

موضوع رااااائع ارجو المزيد والاستمرار


----------



## محمد شافع (19 يوليو 2011)

ياريت لو رسم تخطيطي لغرفة الحريق 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (20 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا
سارفع البوست حتى يعود صديقي لموضوعه
يجب حماية غرفة مضخات الحريق حسب nfpa20 من كل ما يعيق عملها
كالتحطيم الحادث من ز
الانفجار
والحرائق نفسها
الفيضانات والسيول
الزلازل
القوارض
الحشرات
العواصف
التجمد 
التخريب المتعمد


----------



## aati badri (20 يوليو 2011)

وحسب كود البناء العالمي ibc -913.2.1
يجب فصل الغرفة من بقية المبنى


----------



## aati badri (20 يوليو 2011)

بالاضافة لموضوع مراوح التهخوية التي ذكرها صديق محمد - ميكانيك
يجب العمل على حفظ درجة حرارة غرفة المضخات فوق 40 درجة ف 5 درجات مئوية
او حسب توصية الشركة المصنعة وقد يطالبون بهيتر للزيت يجب اتباعهم


----------



## aati badri (20 يوليو 2011)

يجب اختبار وتفتيش وصيانة المضخات حسب /20 /nfpa - 25


----------



## mohamedtop (22 يوليو 2011)

الف شكرا لصاحب الموضوع ولكل المشاركين فى هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## عمران احمد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## noreldin2000 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف يتم ضبط ضغط محبس "pressure relief valve"


----------



## dlear2011 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## pora (29 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جمييل جداااااااااااااااا ساقوم برفع اشياء مهمه قريبا


----------



## king hema (30 أكتوبر 2011)

alarm check valve

http://www.mediafire.com/?x8je4uvqq39gipc


----------



## محمد-عزيز (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## شرشر الجديد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (20 فبراير 2012)

fire pump room fire portection of


----------



## حمدي النمر (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جداوجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gaber osman (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس سيد على هذا الموضوع وبرجاء كتابة الموضوع كاملا مرة واحدة من كل الجوانب وتتم مناقشة هذا الموضوع وانا اضمن لك انة سوف يكون نقاش مفيد جدا خاصا بعد مشاركة اساتذتنا المهندس محمد عبدالرحيم والمهندس عبدالعاطى اما بخصوص ال pressure relive طبقا للnfpa يركب بعد الطلمبة الديزل ولكن من الممكن ان يركب على الخط الرئيسى يعنى الاثنين صح لكن الافضل وين هذا سوف يظهر بعد المناقشة التفصيلية


----------



## eyadinuae (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لهذه المشاركة وللردود والتفاعل المفيد


----------



## محمد رفعت هاشم (8 مارس 2013)

بارك الله لكل من يساعد زملاءه لوجه الله


----------



## Mon Rashad (3 أبريل 2013)

rewesh قال:


> جميييل جدا فى انتظار المذيد ولكن لدى ملحوظه الpressure relive valve يركب على هيدر الضغط العالى المشترك بالثلاث طلمبات ويوصل بخط منفصل على الخزان وهو يعمل على تصريف الضغط الذائد الى الخزان



اعتقد يا هندسه ان لازم علي طلمبه الديزل نركب prv علشان محرك الديزل ممكن يدور بسرعه مش ثابته في بعض الاحيان و لكن بالنسبه لطلمبه التي تعمل بموتور كهرباء الموضوع اختياري و يرجع للتكلفه


----------



## amm3ar (4 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم لدي غرفة مضخات وطلب مني حساب قدرة المروحة السقفية للغرفة حيث ان الغرفة ابعادها 7م*4م*3.75م


----------



## السهم الجرىء (10 يوليو 2013)

ممتاز جدا بانتظار البقيه


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعزت أبوزيد (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشكور*

مشكور


----------



## eng_ahmedhu (20 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن مساعدتى فى فهم تركيب خزان تحضير للطمبة وكيفية توصيلة وفكرة عمله


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع قيم جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## malikalmubarak (21 نوفمبر 2013)

والله الموضوع جمييييل جدا ومهم جدا وعاوز اعرف الفرق بين الtest line وال circulation line


----------



## المهندس الحالم (26 فبراير 2014)

ممكن طريقة حساب حجم تانك السولار بتاع الطلمبة الديزل ..؟؟


----------



## drmady (7 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## Nile Man (8 أبريل 2014)

للاسف الشديد لا يوجد موضوع يستمكمل لنهايته


----------



## شيخ الحارة (8 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لرفع الموضوع


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (11 أبريل 2014)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## sharaf911 (13 أبريل 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## hooka (13 أبريل 2014)

في الجدول بتاع الطلمبات NFPA 20 عمودين فيهم : 
1. no. and size of hose valves
2. hose header supply 
حد يعرف دول بتوع ايه ؟؟؟​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عوض بسيونى (24 أبريل 2014)

اللهم اجعل هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_m_fatah (28 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير علي هذا العمل المبدع الرائع


----------



## عوض بسيونى (30 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وتسلم على هذا الجهد


----------



## pure secure (19 أكتوبر 2014)

يا ريت و يبقى جزاك الله خير هتريحنا كتير


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## هشام _حجازي (21 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونتمنى استكمال الموضوع :34:


----------



## corolla (1 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بركة ونتمنى استكمال الموضوع


----------



## سلام العالم (3 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو روزماري (4 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
بس عايز توضيح اكتر لوظيفه alarm check valve


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (24 مارس 2015)

ما فائدة alarm check valve


----------



## المصري الأصلي (28 مارس 2015)

رجاء من المهندسين حد يرد على الأسئلة


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (28 مارس 2015)

محمد رافت ابوسرحة قال:


> ما فائدة alarm check valve



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t309103.html
هذا الموضوع به كل شيئ عن الصمام المذكور


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (28 مارس 2015)

المصري الأصلي قال:


> رجاء من المهندسين حد يرد على الأسئلة



http://nni.8m.com/AlarmValves.html
ودا لينك فيه كل شيء عن الصمام استخدامه وجميع اجزاءه


----------



## mech2010 (28 مارس 2015)

و الله اعلم خط الsensing دة بيدي اشارة للpressure switch اللي في لوحة الكهرباء عشان يتم ضبط ضغط الطلمبة سواء ضغط التشغيل او الايقاف ةايضا يعطي اشارة للانزار


----------

